# catering equipment...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

curious if anyone here knows of an online vendor where i may purchase the plastic trays that carry wine glasses, pints, plates, etc.

similar to these:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Edward Don Corp. Distributes in every state and have just about everything. Call them for catalog


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

excellent. thanks.


----------

